# Question About Antibiotics



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

Hello! I haven't posted for a few weeks because I became busy with school and then packing and now I am home with Phinneus for the holidays. Anyway, I took Phin to the vet today because he hasn't wheeled in a while and I noticed that he had developed a drippy nose. I thought it to be better safe than sorry so I took him to a vet who knows his way around hedgehogs. He listened to Phin's heart and said it was the best heartbeat he ever heard on a hedgie. Then he felt around the abdomen and leg joints. He also gave him the basic check over. He said Phin's lungs sounded healthy, but just in case the nose was the beginning of something he prescribed antibiotics labeled "SMZ TMP LIQUID PER ML", and instructions to dose him twice daily for five days. I have given this antibiotic to one of my guinea pigs for a foot infection before and he loved it. I have never had experience with it for a hedgie though, and I just wondered if anyone else had.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I've used bactrim once which is the same thing but I can't remember if she liked it or not. It was a long time ago. :lol: 

I'm glad he got a good checkup otherwise and good for you for being on top of things before the holidays.


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

Ah, miracle of miracles, he wheeled last night! He also dipped both blankies into the water dish, sat under his litterbox on his back and scratched at it madly with his legs, and thumped his food dish repeatedly against the side of the bin! I have a theory that because our heat was accidentally shut off by the newbie furnace guy last night, the house was cooler and so that counteracted with his CHE. Maybe the temperature in his cage was just too warm for his liking! I had turned it up a couple of degrees since coming home to my parent's house because their house is always colder than anywhere else.


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

"SMZ TMP LIQUID PER ML" is the antibiotic that I use all the time. It is Sulfatrim. Some hedgehogs don't mind the taste.


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

Well I am glad to know it is tried and true, but boy does my little boy hate it! He squirms and retracts his head so far into his quills it's barely visible. A lot of the antibiotic seems to end up on his forehead, or dribbling down his neck.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Do you mix it with food or something to cut the taste?


----------

